# DCU Titans S02E01 "Trigon"



## cbrrider (Feb 2, 2005)

Disappointed with the quick resolution of the Trigon story line, but looking forward to the rest of season 2.

Go Krypto!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m glad it’s resolved rather than stretched out, but this episode seems like it would have fit better at the end of last season.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Trigon was taken care of way too quickly and as far as I can tell there was no point saving Dick when he didn’t even help in the “fight” against Trigon. 

Basically the episode was 25 minutes of Trigon turning all Raven’s friends (which don’t serve any purpose in being there) and then 2 minutes of Raven just dominating Trigon. The rest of the episode was introducing Slade, getting to finally see Bruce Wayne (who I feel was horribly miscast) and setting things up for the rest of the season. 

After how good the first season was, this episode was disappointing. I almost expected when they zoomed out at the end to have them be in a T shaped building. 

I’m hoping the quality picks up very quickly.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

IT definitely felt like they went "ok, we need to change course. Lets wrap this up and get on with it". I was surprised Trigon was taken out that fast myself. And I thought Jorah Mormont was playing Alfred, not Bruce. But after that... everything after that made me very excited for season 2. Looking forward to it. Looks like we've had a bit of a "course-correction".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Apparently, the first half of the episode really was meant to be the season finalé last year (which is why Season 1 had only 11 episodes instead of 12), and for whatever reason got pushed back.

Titans Showrunner Confirms Original Season 1 Finale Became Season 2 Premiere

It felt very Frankensteined, with half wrapping up last season and half setting up this season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Like everybody else, I was surprised how quickly and suddenly Trigon was dispatched.

I really wish that DCU would release all episodes on the same day instead of one per week, especially when I can see the next episode in the queue.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> Like everybody else, I was surprised how quickly and suddenly Trigon was dispatched.
> 
> I really wish that DCU would release all episodes on the same day instead of one per week, especially when I can see the next episode in the queue.


If they did that then the majority of their subscribers would sign up just long enough to watch the season and then unsubscribe. It's a smart market ploy on their part. They also don't have more than one live action series airing at the same time so if you want to watch more than one you can count on keeping your subscription alive for many months. They have to pay for the shows somehow. Hulu does the same thing.

Of course, they do keep past episodes on their website so if you want to binge watch a season of any shows you can just wait until the season ends and then watch all of them at once. Sign up once a year and get caught up with all of their live action shows. Just watch out for spoilers posted here.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I understand why they do it. I just would prefer that they'd adopt the Netflix model. I'm on the fence with DCU. They just don't have enough content, at least for my tastes. I know I'm in a very small minority but Batman and Superman are probably my least favorite superheros of the most well known ones in DC and Marvel. There's a ton of their stuff on DCU but I'm not that interested. Right now, DCU is a luxury I can easily afford. I like their new shows but if something happens to me financially, DCU will be the first subscription service I 86.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

cheesesteak said:


> I understand why they do it. I just would prefer that they'd adopt the Netflix model. I'm on the fence with DCU. They just don't have enough content, at least for my tastes. I know I'm in a very small minority but Batman and Superman are probably my least favorite superheros of the most well known ones in DC and Marvel. There's a ton of their stuff on DCU but I'm not that interested. Right now, DCU is a luxury I can easily afford. I like their new shows but if something happens to me financially, DCU will be the first subscription service I 86.


I'm with you on this. Batman and Superman have oversaturated the superhero market. I wasn't that much into either of them when I was younger. I was never a huge fan of Bob Kane's artwork and whoever was drawing Superman made the comics look too sterile. There was no excitement in them. I got hooked on Marvel with the very first comic that I read. My older sister was dating a guy in high school in the early 1960's that gave her a stack of comics to give to me. There was a copy of Spider-Man #12 in the pile. I was hooked halfway through the book. This was a character I could identify with and I loved Steve Ditko's artwork. He made the character come alive. Then I saw a copy of Fantastic Four #2 by Jack Kirby and it just blew me away. I started collecting every Marvel superhero comic after that. Of course, back then there were only like a dozen titles so it didn't break the bank at 12 cents a copy. Actually, I think it was only 10 cents at the time and I was really pissed when they raised it to 12 cents. I think comics are like five bucks apiece now, which is insane.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

The decision to not complete the Trigon arc last season really made the premiere underwhelming since he was dispatched so easily.


----------

